# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Ph Buffer

## mac2kw

Whats the best Ph Buffer

Added some new live rock and corals over the last 2 days. As a result Ph has dropped to around 7.8

I have in the past used bicarbe of soda to quickly up Ph levels in a tank - is bicarbe reef safe?

Any one know the best reef safe Ph Buffer?

Cheers Mac

----------


## Gary R

there are a couple of good ones out there that you can use which are up for the job, the best i think is salifert as its both ph and kh buffer in one.

----------


## Timo

Seachem Reef Kalkwasser is very good but its very expensive. If its just the PH you what to get up any Calcium Hydroxide Kalk Kalkwasser will do the job. I dont think the make of the stuff makes much difference, you just might have to add a bit more to get the same result from a cheaper make.

----------


## Dave wow

I use triple buffer by Tropic Marin its fast dissolving effective and concentrated. note I never use within 24 hours of calcium or other additives to avoid precipitation

----------


## Big Blue

all three types of buffering compounds found in sea water: Carbonates, Bicarbonates and Borates in the correct proportions. Together the three compound groups form your set ups alkali reserve. 

A good compound buffer in conjunction with  a decent Alkalinity test kit will enable you to maintain your set ups Alkali reserve at a decent level and will greatly aid the pH stability of your set up. Triple Buffer is compound buffer as is the Salifert buffer and the Instant Ocean Buffer.

Kalkwasser is very Alkaline, it has a pH in excess of 12 when mixed. So it will boost your ph, potentially far above the desirable range, but as soon as you stop adding it the ph will fall to the average value for your set up. Kalk must be added very gradually to any set up and is primarily added to increase calcium levels

Although Bicarb is part of your tanks alkali reserve you cannot just add it on its own: you will boost the pH alright but you will also create, over time a terrible ionic imbalance in the set up with dire consequences.. Its not worth the money you save I promise..

----------

